# Rotating Trainers?



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

So, I'm about 7 lessons into my training after getting back in the saddle. So far, I've worked with 3 different trainers. When I started my lesson, the trainer that lived on property was leaving, so I never got to meet her. I did 2 lessons with the board owner, 1 with a friend who has 40 years experience, and my past 3 lessons have been with a younger trainer who I've meshed really well with and learned and progressed a lot from. During one of our lessons, she told me she was basically a "fill-in" and only did lessons occasionally. She preferred to ride instead, but had to take time off due to an old injury.

Anyhow, when I showed up yesterday, it was just the board owner again. She is not REALLY a trainer, but good to teach the basics, and told me that when I first started there. I was a little frustrated because she was taking me back to the basics again, going through how to mount and what not. She also contradicted a few things the most recent trainer had taught me. I didn't say anything, but just went along. Our lesson was short because it started raining.

After our lesson, she tells me there is a show next weekend and she wants me to attend and do a lesson with one of the show trainers for $75 on one of their horses. I will also be going through the motions as if I were competing in the show. Getting there and prepping a horse, grooming, lunging, etc. She wants me to experience what its like, which I think is a good idea.

She informed that the following weekend, I would yet again, be working with a NEW trainer. Apparently, she has 2 more, and she said one doesn't like to work with adults, and the other doesn't like working with children, but she told them that if they work for her, they don't get a choice. She's putting me with the one that prefers to work with children. :-|

I know people say its great to experience riding a lot of different horses, but constantly learning under different trainers?? The disadvantages I see so far are contradictions under different trainers and then new trainers not knowing where I'm at in my lessons. It's been great working with the current trainer because we build each new lesson from the last lesson. She knows where I'm at and I really learn well from her direction. But is there an advantage to this? Or should I speak to the BO and let her know that I prefer to stick with one person, preferably the person I've been working with the past 3 lessons? I wish I could talk to my current trainer about this, but I don't have her contact info or even know her last name.:-(


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I think there is an advantage to learning from several different trainers, _but not at the beginning._ As you noticed, when you had the same trainer for 3 lessons in a row you were able to build on skills you learned each time, and that's how it's supposed to be. I'd talk to the BO and explain that you want to stick with the trainer you've been riding with. If she's not teaching students anymore, then decide whether you want to try one of the new instructors or move on to another place. 

Instructors/trainers do move from time to time, but it seems like this place might have a higher turnover rate than usual. The BO's attitude that both trainers must work with both adults and children, despite the fact that their preferences naturally complement each other, may be indicative of the kind of policies that result in that kind of high turnover.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

The little that I know about the previous trainer is that she only stayed for 6-7 months and left to go to another stable and took most of the clients with her. There are also no other horses boarding there anymore besides the owners horses, so I'm wondering what all I missed before I showed up. :-/ I think part of the issue may also be that she is hiring trainers for her clients, whereas most trainers are being paid directly from their clients. I'm imagining the trainers are getting less and clients are having to pay more because of the middle man.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hmm it does sound like this barn has some issues, and probably not just with keeping trainers if she has no boarders anymore, either! It's up to you to decide if you want to stay there. It might be worth it if you can stick with the trainer you have been riding with; just make sure you get her contact info so you can stick with her if she moves barns!

FWIW the barn usually gets a large chunk of lesson fees whether you pay directly to the trainer or not. For a $50 lesson, $20 might be a fee for using the barn's horse and $20 might be the facility fee- leaving only $10 for the instructor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

